# ISP 3.1



## mrairbrush (28. Sep. 2016)

Update lief sauber durch. Services neu konfiguriert. Mailversand nach wie vor nicht möglich.


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2016)

Wenn Du keine mails versenden kannst, dann schau bitte ins mail.log woran das liegt.


----------



## mrairbrush (28. Sep. 2016)

Wenn ich es öffnen kann. Ist riesig


----------



## mrairbrush (28. Sep. 2016)

Habe das 1,4GB große File erstmal splitten müssen.
Stehen nur eingehende Mails drin.
Im Error steht aber

Sep 28 18:23:24 lvps91-250-119-164 postfix/smtps/smtpd[25712]: fatal: proxymap service is not configured for table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender_login_maps.cf"
Sep 28 18:24:25 lvps91-250-119-164 postfix/smtps/smtpd[25848]: fatal: proxymap service is not configured for table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender_login_maps.cf"
Sep 28 18:24:52 lvps91-250-119-164 postfix/cleanup[25851]: fatal: proxymap service is not configured for table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_outgoing_bcc.cf"
Sep 28 18:25:26 lvps91-250-119-164 postfix/smtps/smtpd[25968]: fatal: proxymap service is not configured for table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender_login_maps.cf"
Sep 28 18:25:53 lvps91-250-119-164 postfix/cleanup[25969]: fatal: proxymap service is not configured for table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_outgoing_bcc.cf"
Sep 28 18:25:56 lvps91-250-119-164 dovecot: auth-worker(25971): Error: Auth worker sees different passdbs/userdbs than auth server. Maybe config just changed and this goes away automatically?


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2016)

Erstmal vorweg zum log handling, da ist der befehl tail nützlich.

z.B. zeigt:

tail -n 100 /var/log/mail.log

die letzetn 1000 zeilen des Logs an.

Zu Deinem problem, da scheint die postfix und vielleicht auch dovecot config ziemlich "defekt" zu sein, ispconfig ändert bei einem update in der postfix config ja nur zeilen, wenn dort aber sachen fehlen wie proxymap die per default immer da sind, dann kann ispconfig das nicht automatisch beim reconfigure beheben.

Poste bitte mal deine /etc/postfix/master.cf datei.


----------



## mrairbrush (29. Sep. 2016)

Da gibt es noch ein file, allerdings mit einer Welle dran

#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master" or
# on-line: http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html).
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#  (yes)  (yes)  (yes)  (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp  inet  n  -  -  -  -  smtpd
#smtp  inet  n  -  -  -  1  postscreen
#smtpd  pass  -  -  -  -  -  smtpd
#dnsblog  unix  -  -  -  -  0  dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -  -  -  -  0  tlsproxy
#submission inet n  -  -  -  -  smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps  inet  n  -  -  -  -  smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628  inet  n  -  -  -  -  qmqpd
pickup  unix  n  -  -  60  1  pickup
cleanup  unix  n  -  -  -  0  cleanup
qmgr  unix  n  -  n  300  1  qmgr
#qmgr  unix  n  -  n  300  1  oqmgr
tlsmgr  unix  -  -  -  1000?  1  tlsmgr
rewrite  unix  -  -  -  -  -  trivial-rewrite
bounce  unix  -  -  -  -  0  bounce
defer  unix  -  -  -  -  0  bounce
trace  unix  -  -  -  -  0  bounce
verify  unix  -  -  -  -  1  verify
flush  unix  n  -  -  1000?  0  flush
proxymap  unix  -  -  n  -  -  proxymap
proxywrite unix -  -  n  -  1  proxymap
smtp  unix  -  -  -  -  -  smtp
relay  unix  -  -  -  -  -  smtp
#  -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq  unix  n  -  -  -  -  showq
error  unix  -  -  -  -  -  error
retry  unix  -  -  -  -  -  error
discard  unix  -  -  -  -  -  discard
local  unix  -  n  n  -  -  local
virtual  unix  -  n  n  -  -  virtual
lmtp  unix  -  -  -  -  -  lmtp
anvil  unix  -  -  -  -  1  anvil
scache  unix  -  -  -  -  1  scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#  lmtp  cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix   -   n   n   -   2   pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot  unix  -  n  n  -  -  pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
  -o content_filter=
  -o local_recipient_maps=
  -o relay_recipient_maps=
  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
  -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks


127.0.0.1:10027 inet n - n - - smtpd
  -o content_filter=
  -o local_recipient_maps=
  -o relay_recipient_maps=
  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
  -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
    -o milter_default_action=accept
     -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2016)

Du hast vergessen das # vor den Zeilen:

#submission inet n - - - - smtpd

und

#smtps inet n - - - - smtpd

bei der installation zu entfernen (schau nochmal ins perfect server tutorial zum vergleich). danach postfux neu starten.


----------



## mrairbrush (29. Sep. 2016)

Bingo.... Das war der Fehler.  Hoffentlich habe ich nicht noch etwas übersehen. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## mrairbrush (29. Sep. 2016)

Mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich ein neues Web mit ISP anlege in der vhost datei das auflisten der directories nicht deaktiviert ist. Muss man das nun nachträglich via editor machen oder ist mir da ein weiterer Installationsfehler unterlaufen?


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2016)

Weder noch. ISPConfig konfiguriert directory listings überhaupt nicht, also sie werden weder aktiviert noch deaktiviert, es gelten daher die system defaults der verwendeten Linux Distribution.


----------



## mrairbrush (29. Sep. 2016)

Ok. Dann wird mir einiges klar. Hatte eine 8.2 von hosteurope
Wollte die apache2.conf bearbeiten aber sobald ich ein -Indexes einfüge geht garnichts mehr.


----------

